# angemeldet bleiben / nur einmal einloggen (webauction)



## roc-a-fella (4. Juli 2006)

Hi @all,

zuerst sollte ich wohl mal erwähnen, das ich ein absoluter Newbie in sachen php bin... 

Ich bin grad dabei in kleines Auktionshaus für private Zwecke basierend auf webauction aufzubauen. Die Installation und die grafische Anpassung hat auch super geklappt.

Nur habe ich jetzt ein Problem... Ich möchte gerne, das sich der User nur einmal einloggen muss und dann für seinen Besuch eingeloggt bleibt (wie z.B. bei ebay). Momentan ist es aber so, das man sich bei jeder Aktion, fü die man registrierter User sein muss, sich wieder einloggen muss.

Ich habe schon google durchsucht aber nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen konnte...

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen... Ich verzweifel noch daran :-(


----------



## schoko (4. Juli 2006)

Wie logt man sich den ein?

Grundsätzlich würde ich es über Sessions lösen.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Eine Session verfällt spätestens nach der in der Server-Konfiguration angegebenen Zeit, wenn sie vorher nicht aktuallisiert wird (z.b. durch erneutes ausführen von session_start()).

Um beim Beispiel eBay zu bleiben:
Dort gibt es beim Login ein Checkbox die man markieren muss um eingelogt zu bleiben.
Wenn man diese Checkbox markiert, wird clientseitig (also auf dem PC des Users) ein Coockie gesetzt, an dessen Inhalt der User identifiziert wird.
Beim aufruf der Seite wird nun geprüft ob dieser Coockie existiert und wenn ja, werden die darin befindlichen Daten ausgelesen.
Mit anderen Worten: der User bleibt nicht wirklich eingelogt, sondern wird an hand des Coockies automatisch eingelogt.

Existiert das Coockie nicht (z.b. weil es gelöscht wurde oder der User keine Coockies akzeptiert), muss sich der User erneut einlogen.

In dem Coockie sollten aber nicht der Username und das Passwort gespeichert sein, sondern z.b. ein Hashwert der in der Benutzerverwaltung (also der Datenbank) dem jeweiligem User zugeordnet ist.

Zum Thema Userauthentifizierung mittels Coockies findest Du hier zahlreiche Beiträge..... einfach mal suchen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## 1st-level (22. Juli 2006)

Bin auch gerade dabei webauction so fit zu machen, dass man es auch ruhigen gewissens einsetzen kann.
Habe auch darüber nachgedacht, das ganze auf Session-Autentifizierung umzuschreiben.

Im Moment ist es ja auch leider noch so, dass das Passwort in der Adressleiste des Browsers, oder wenn die Seite in einem Frame läuft zumindest im Quelltext in klarschrift angezeigt wird.

Ich dachte ich spinn, sowas kann man ja wohl kaum auf die Menschheit loslassen.
Ausserdem sind mir auch noch einige weitere Fehler aufgefallen, die ich so nach und nach ausbessern werde.

Ein Beispiel: In der Liste der beobachteten Artikel wird als Gebotsanzahl immer 0 angezeigt, und das aktuelle Gebot bleibt, auch wenn der Artikel schon beboten wurde immer auf dem Startpreis stehen. Das kontne ich bis jetzt schon beheben.

Also, wenn jemand Interesse an einer gemeinschaftlichen Fehlerbehebungsaktion hat. Bitte melden.


----------



## roc-a-fella (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mich von webauction abgewant... Ist einfach viel zu unsicher und ausgereift. Benutze nun BidWare.


----------

